# Springmaid Pier Report



## BigRig (Aug 14, 2012)

Puffers start biting today,caught about a dozen ,on shrimp close to pier,I caught 1 bull whiting 3days ago on cut bait, Dogfish we're bad yesterday caught 7. They wernt there today ,thank god! Is ther any other piers catching the whiting yet???Last year we started catching them last week of March,but the water was a lot warmer, Good luck everyone!


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

:fishing::beer:thanks for the report springmaid pretty much only pier I fish so good to see reports from there.We caught lots of whiting end of march last year also.Headed down first weekend in april so keep the reports coming thanks Jeff:beer:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, thanks for the report. Plan on coming down the 1st or 2nd weekend in April. Looking forward to it.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

I guess I be fishing there today if rain stopped. Thanks


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

zooqi said:


> I guess I be fishing there today if rain stopped. Thanks


 Good luck to you. Let know how you do.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

end up listening to the weather man and did no go. Drove around in a very nice sunny day biting my fingers for not going.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

zooqi said:


> end up listening to the weather man and did no go. Drove around in a very nice sunny day biting my fingers for not going.


You gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

there was a pigmy humpback whale sighting at springmaid pier yesterday. dogfish and skates being caught too. gonna be another one of those shark infested years again at springmaid.. so glad i dont fish there anymore.. too many sharks around that pier. they need to move the cleaning stations down to the surf and dispose the fish waste. and enforce the creel limits on spanish instead of letting alot of people carry off to many spanish and blues. the game warden needs to hang there and he could write a whole lot of tickets..


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hope the fishing picks up for next weekend looks like warming temps.Hopefully bring up water temp.:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

I walked on the pier yesterday and asked few people fishing if they got anything. Blue crabs are here and seen a kid pull one up.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

There are so many sharks at the pier that the spanish don't stand much of a chance when you drop them back in the water. I'd say 80-90% get eaten when they are turned back. I would rather see people keep them and count them toward their limit. I would like to see the wardens out more often to check the limits and permits.
I'll be down 1st week in May and can't wait to catch my fair share of spanish.

ron


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

LaidbackVA said:


> There are so many sharks at the pier that the spanish don't stand much of a chance when you drop them back in the water. I'd say 80-90% get eaten when they are turned back. I would rather see people keep them and count them toward their limit. I would like to see the wardens out more often to check the limits and permits.
> I'll be down 1st week in May and can't wait to catch my fair share of spanish.
> 
> ron


Yeah, they're a pretty fragile fish too, they die easy when you're taking the hook out and measuring and so the short ones often die shark or not. I saw folks catching them March 31st last year but they were all shorts. I kept my jigging rod up.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

So why waste them. At lease, you would get some good out of them if you could keep the short ones, to count toward your limit. Maybe a special reg. for spanish when fishing the pier.

ron


----------

